# kernel options summary [SOLVED]

## mounty1

Is there a listing somewhere of all the options one can pass to the kernel ?  Yes, yes, one can inspect the source and it varies by version number, but I'd like to know anyway.

----------

## dev-urandom

Why would you want it, unless you have academic reasons? Eitherway, both menuconfig, and qconfig have these help dialogs. Press ? in menuconfig if you want to know more about any config entry.

----------

## wynn

Would this

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
```

be what you want?

----------

## mounty1

Maybe there is an option there that would be useful but I just don't know about it.  E.g., to-day, I found quiet, which I like and am using.

I don't understand what you say about menuconfig.  Yes, ? gives help on the option under the cursor, but I don't understand how that relates to kernel options.  There is no CONFIG_QUIET option for example.  I don't know what option ro does, and would like to.  And the rest.

----------

## mounty1

 *wynn wrote:*   

> Would this
> 
> ```
> /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, it would.  Thank you.

Now, off to break my system . . .

----------

## wynn

```
Now, off to break my system . . .
```

The finest thing about Gentoo is that you get to break your system and  then fix it your very own self  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mounty1

Is there a way to suppress all the * service whatever     [OK] messages at boot-up ?  Surely, the only interesting ones are those that are not OK ?  But some of them whizz off the screen with all the [OK] messages.

Similarly, although I'm very grateful for the ReiserFS system, it would nice to suppress the messages that it prints when the file systems are mounted at boot time.  As my system is spread amongst /, /usr, /opt, /var and /home, it's a lot of messages.

----------

